# FORM RP50 - Who do I give copies to??



## SineadC (4 Apr 2011)

I'm completing a Form RP50 where the employer is claiming inability to pay. I'm just wondering in this case do I still give one signed copy to the employee, one signed copy to the employer and one signed copy to DETI?
Or do I send all three signed copies to DETI?
Thank you!


----------

